# Mysterious Girlfriend X



## Sanity Check (Aug 23, 2008)

Link removed

Has potential.


----------



## ez (Aug 23, 2008)

just checked out the first chapter and it comes off as very odd, to say the least. 

the girl's freaky.


----------



## Pan-on (Aug 23, 2008)

yeah iv been reading it recently, its strangely compelling, bit different


----------



## Wesley (Aug 23, 2008)

One word; boundaries.  Every relationship should have and gradually remove them.  This what this series is more or less all about.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 25, 2008)

ezxx said:


> just checked out the first chapter and it comes off as very odd, to say the least.
> 
> the girl's freaky.



lol... that's what made me stay with this manga... XD...


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Scissors?   ?


----------



## Wesley (Aug 25, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Scissors?   ?



Deadly accurate.


----------



## Ooter (Aug 25, 2008)

it develops very slowly, but im sticking with it.


----------



## ez (Aug 25, 2008)

just read the second chapter...

a helluva lot weirder. 

what's with the scissors 

*reads more*


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 25, 2008)

I've been reading this for a long time now and I'm loving it. It's one of my personal favorites. ^^


----------



## Wesley (Aug 25, 2008)

Ooter said:


> it develops very slowly, but im sticking with it.



She's worth waiting for if you ask me.  It's not even like she's teasing him either.  She's about respect, not control.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 26, 2008)

Kissing and "Playstation".  What more could you ask for?


----------



## hussamb (Aug 26, 2008)

i red the manga today...2 hours only...i realy love it..any one know if this manag get out weekly monthly? and when is the next chapter???


----------



## Ooter (Aug 26, 2008)

irregular.
just read ch.19 and im liking the feel of this manga.


----------



## Batman (Aug 26, 2008)

This manga is soooooooooooo strange. But not in a bad way. Just odd.


----------



## hussamb (Aug 28, 2008)

dont read this if u didnt read the manga


*Spoiler*: __ 



the funniest thing is that each chapter i said to my self they are going to have a kiss but they never


----------



## Goom (Aug 28, 2008)

very weird.  But oddly addictive.  And for some reason even though this isn't really a comedy it causes me to crack up like a lunatic.  Like when she attacks him with scizzors and it turned out she trimmed the bush next to him.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 28, 2008)

Kissing and sex. It's obvious that was the bleeped out word.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 2, 2008)

Do want Mysterious waifu X sequel ...


----------



## Wesley (Sep 2, 2008)

Waifu what?


----------



## bravin_time (Sep 2, 2008)

Been reading this series for a while, its really weird, but I love it some reason that escapes me.


But I have noticed one thing of late ........ where'd all the panty scissors action go?


----------



## BVB (Sep 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



akira wants the boobies


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 3, 2008)

@bravin_time: seems like someone heard your plea ...


----------



## Wesley (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't do it, Tsubaki, it's a trick!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 3, 2008)

^why?... she put her scissors down... you know it means she's open for attack ...


----------



## hussamb (Sep 3, 2008)

i just red it ( chapter 20 )...wow i want to read the next chapter now but from eval powar site they said this is the last chapter of 3ed vol...and i dont know when will they get 4th vol......

wonder if he will do it.....he didnt kiss her yet to do something this big!!!!


----------



## Wesley (Sep 3, 2008)

Breast fondling isn't as big a deal as kissing, or so prostitutes would tell you.  

And yeah, she's probably sincere about letting him.  I mean, he cried so he was obvioulsy moved by it even if he didn't really know it.


----------



## BVB (Sep 3, 2008)

i think the not-kissing will be a running gag in this manga.. every time they are going to kiss, something will stop them


----------



## hussamb (Sep 3, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Breast fondling isn't as big a deal as kissing, or so prostitutes would tell you.
> 
> And yeah, she's probably sincere about letting him.  I mean, he cried so he was obvioulsy moved by it even if he didn't really know it.



i have to disagree with u, the tears mean that she isn't happy with this....u know her, she never shows her feelings....but when he suck...he would know what was her feeling..at 1st he felt the worm of her breast...but after that he felt her emotion about this..she is crying becoz this isn't the way she want the relation be....so i found it so strange that she is willingly do something that she dont want form him...this never happened before


----------



## BVB (Sep 3, 2008)

Did anyone realize that the relationship already lasts about a year and they haven't even done anything yet.. quite slow relationship..


----------



## hussamb (Sep 3, 2008)

Karotte said:


> Did anyone realize that the relationship already lasts about a year and they haven't even done anything yet.. quite slow relationship..



this becoz the hole relation is strange from day one...she knew that he is the man ( if i can say this ) that she will make love with him for the 1st time...she is doing things her way...she didnt allow him to walk while holding hands...


----------



## BVB (Sep 3, 2008)

hussamb said:


> this becoz the hole relation is strange from day one...she knew that he is the man ( if i can say this ) that she will make love with him for the 1st time...she is doing things her way...she didnt allow him to walk while holding hands...



yeah.. and he doesn't approach her because he is a drool-junkie


----------



## hussamb (Sep 3, 2008)

Karotte said:


> yeah.. and he doesn't approach her because he is a drool-junkie



no...he didnt approach her becoz she is the man in this realtion...if he try to do something that any man ( boy ) will do in any relation she at one get he weapon out....how many time(s) the time and the place was good for a kiss...under the tree while its raining is a very good example


----------



## BVB (Sep 3, 2008)

he's afraid of her xD


----------



## hussamb (Sep 3, 2008)

u r right about this


----------



## Jerushee (Sep 4, 2008)

*Mysterious Girlfriend X - awesome manga*

One of the most riveting mangas I have ever read, makes me giggle quite often and gasp, such a good read.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 4, 2008)

Drool fetish.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm assuming something's going to happen before he gets a chance to touch her breasts or he for some reason doesn't go through with it 
This story likes keeping it from crossing the line opting with the drool to serve as the medium for most things, so it's pretty easy to know how this part will end, lol


----------



## bravin_time (Sep 4, 2008)

Its obvious its not actually going to happen, she's probably just testing him or something 


......... Urabe is such a tease


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 4, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> *I'm assuming something's going to happen before he gets a chance to touch her breasts or he for some reason doesn't go through with it *
> This story likes keeping it from crossing the line opting with the drool to serve as the medium for most things, so it's pretty easy to know how this part will end, lol



Yes, what will interrupt them is the aftershock.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, God kind of intervened there.  I don't know, if he does go through with it, will anything really have changed?


----------



## Jerushee (Sep 4, 2008)

why is it only up to chapter 20! darn it, this manga is awesome


----------



## hussamb (Sep 5, 2008)

there are more chapters out...but the scaner group only use volume not mag...so we will have to wait till vol 4 is out...
dont ask me where can u get the chapters becoz if i knew i would put them here


----------



## hussamb (Sep 6, 2008)

*mysterious girlfriend x 21-22*

i know there is a thread for this manga...but i made this thread coz this chapters were thought to be come next month...but new group started to scan this manga from the mag...so i thought it will be good idea to spread the word about the new chapters


plz delete this thread when u feel that ppl got the word...and dont hate me


----------



## Godot (Sep 6, 2008)

im sure posting this in the thread would have been sufficient... but I wont hate you


----------



## hussamb (Sep 6, 2008)

i already post the news from yesterday...but becoz everyone knew that deval power scan from vol ( which is not out yet) so no one red it


----------



## Wesley (Sep 6, 2008)

I love it when eroism and romance come together.


----------



## hussamb (Sep 6, 2008)

ok i think i will try to delete the thread i made becoz some ppl now know that 2 chapters are out


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2008)

Ch.21 and 22 were pretty good. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Who knew Urabe had an ear fetish  

*irrelevant info*
oh...and she's starting to fall in love.


----------



## hussamb (Sep 7, 2008)

guess what??? chapter 23 is out 


*Spoiler*: __ 



at least now she allow to him to tuch her...this is new


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 7, 2008)

lol... jealous bastard ...


----------



## Wesley (Sep 7, 2008)

What's next?  He's going to check her for lice?


----------



## hussamb (Sep 7, 2008)

at least we saw her face....she is cute


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> lol... jealous bastard ...


The...eyes...they don't lie


----------



## Wesley (Sep 7, 2008)

Urabe with two eyes is kind of scary.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Urabe with two eyes is kind of scary.



I actually prefer her face partly covered over the other look. And I wouldn't call them scary but mysterious


----------



## bravin_time (Sep 8, 2008)

Man, this manga is sexy as hell, which is made all the more impressive as it does it without having to resort to the cliched 'endless bombardment of unnecessary panty shots'.



....... I think I might have to start brushing my hair in the morning, just so I can get someone to mess it up later


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll mess your hair up whenever you want.  

But yeh, I like that this manga is ...enticing seems likea good word, without being blatant.  This is probably a great manga to introduce your girlfriend to.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's the manga-ka's previous series turned into anime:

Ice cream fans check this out

All 12 episodes are up on veoh.


----------



## hussamb (Sep 9, 2008)

chapter 24 is out


*Spoiler*: __ 



in page 24 the photo on the left is the same photo in his pocket


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 9, 2008)

So i have a question.

Who would win in a fight

Urabe or Konan

Remember Scissors beats paper


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 9, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> I actually prefer her face partly covered over the other look. And I wouldn't call them scary but mysterious



She should show her face more. It's a pity that her hairstyle didn't stay like it did in chapter 23 though. =/


----------



## Garfield (Sep 9, 2008)

Lol, I tried reading this one but then it grossed me out way too much...

How can a girl have such a fetish 

*shivers*


----------



## hussamb (Sep 9, 2008)

CX said:


> Lol, I tried reading this one but then it grossed me out way too much...
> 
> How can a girl have such a fetish
> 
> *shivers*



u have to try again...this manga is the best right now...i realy like it


----------



## Wesley (Sep 9, 2008)

It's been awhile since she pulled out the scissors.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm glad a lot of people are now talking about this manga in other places...

and CX... you didn't read much right ?...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> She should show her face more. It's a pity that her hairstyle didn't stay like it did in chapter 23 though. =/



I'm pretty sure Tsubaki wants to be the only one to see her face. I mean why have other guys *pardon the pun* _drooling_ over her?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2008)

It was good to see that both of them can feel a bit possessive over one another


----------



## Wesley (Sep 10, 2008)

Only one of them carries around a threatening pair of panty scissors though.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Brief lighting-induced nudity for the FUCKING WIN!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2008)

It's summer's fault? No...no, he should be thanking summer for that sight


----------



## Wesley (Sep 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Assuming things work out, I can see sex during thunderstorms being a regular thing for them.


----------



## Zaphkiel (Sep 14, 2008)

I was kind of skeptic when starting out ( the whole drool thing was weird) but I like it now! It's quite interesting


----------



## hussamb (Sep 14, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> It's summer's fault? No...no, he should be thanking summer for that sight



yes u r right he should thank the summer ...and the storm


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 14, 2008)

Great chapter as always ...

And didn't Tsubaki already said it was thanks to summer that he could see ?...


----------



## hussamb (Sep 14, 2008)

i cant wait till they make anime from this manga


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 15, 2008)

I laughed when Tsubaki acted like he didn't see anything.


----------



## hussamb (Sep 25, 2008)

chapter 26 is out


----------



## Wesley (Sep 25, 2008)

I think losing all his worldly possessions was worth it.


----------



## hussamb (Sep 25, 2008)

i think if this keep going she will put him in her room forever


----------



## Red (Sep 29, 2008)

It's odd and really really cute. Girl knows her way around scissors.


----------



## hussamb (Nov 2, 2008)

chapter 28 is out...new twist is going to happe very soon...but have to wait till next year


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 2, 2008)

He'll probably taste it, feel nothing, and the walk away. He'll probably tell his girlfriend about it, she'll give some wisdom to it like an old kung-fu master, and then we'll move on to something else. Or maybe she'll get really jealous and hurt and attack him with scissors...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 2, 2008)

f**k you Tsubaki...

even if that looks kind of kinky >/ _ \>...


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Nov 3, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> He'll probably taste it, feel nothing, and the walk away....



Well, maybe. Urabe had a similar experience before, after all (when that boy asked her out, she made him taste her drool and when no reaction came, she rejected him. Maybe Tsubai will experience something similar here...



CoonDawg said:


> He'll probably tell his girlfriend about it, she'll give some wisdom to it like an old kung-fu master, and then we'll move on to something else. Or maybe she'll get really jealous and hurt and attack him with scissors...



Possibly. I don't expect her to be too happy about it 8if she gewts to know it of course) in any event considering that she's rather jealous as it is


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow, talk about the ultimate temptation. xD
He''l most likely won't feel the same after tasting her drool, especially after his earlier observation on how sweet Urabe's drool was earlier in the chapter.


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 27, 2008)

just finished the first chapter and it's strange but interesting 

this needs an animation asap


----------



## hussamb (Dec 27, 2008)

nice chapter, maybe something good will come very soon


----------



## Sachankara (Dec 27, 2008)

They sure have one strange and very slowly progressing relationship. More than a year has passed and they have barely even kissed. It's almost like they are seven or eight years old.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 27, 2008)

It'll be as an avalaunche of passion when they finally get married.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 27, 2008)

tears of true pain ...

I'm glad he didn't do it... but oh... this still doesn't end ...


----------



## hussamb (Jan 17, 2009)

chapter 30 is out...i will read it then i will talk about it


----------



## hussamb (Jan 17, 2009)

dam it we men are so pure ...and girls is the devil himself


----------



## kururenu (Jan 17, 2009)

Justice will be brought down upon that girl.



Via panty scissors


----------



## Wesley (Jan 17, 2009)

I've had a girl lie to me about a death in the family in order to get me to do something I didn't really want me to do.  Same sort of thing here.  

Urabe is going to lay down the law, though I'm sure she'll appreciate that Tsubaki was made to be a fool, rather than commiting infidelity.  Doesn't mean she's not going to scare the crap out of him though.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 17, 2009)

I just caught up right now and this manga is definitely top 3 in my book.

I love everything about this. The drool The sexiness of it all. And I do like how their relationship is progressing.

Women are evil!!!!!


----------



## Espresso (Jan 18, 2009)

@bravin_time: seems like someone heard your plea .


----------



## Smoke (Jan 18, 2009)

This is making me realized how evil women can be and at the same time, how stupid men can be.


But I still love this manga.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 19, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 

is all that I have to say...


----------



## Smoke (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm sure everyone has noticed that this manga is drawn sort of differently. For example, the people are 17 years old, yet they look like they're 12, around there.

Do you guys think it would have been better if they did look like they were 17?


----------



## CoonDawg (Jan 20, 2009)

The new girl totally has herpes. All girls like that have herpes.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 20, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> The new girl totally has herpes. All girls like that have herpes.



She won't win with that attitude, but she'll definiently make Tsubaki's and Urabe's relationship stronger.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jan 20, 2009)

Wesley said:


> She won't win with that attitude, but she'll definiently make Tsubaki's and Urabe's relationship stronger.



No, she's give him herpes, which he'll spread to Urabe. She probably has so much Herpes that all she'll need to do is stand next to him for a solid 15 minutes.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 20, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> No, she's give him herpes, which he'll spread to Urabe. She probably has so much Herpes that all she'll need to do is stand next to him for a solid 15 minutes.



She's underhanded, not slutty.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 20, 2009)

I wonder if she will actually manage to stick her finger in his mouth.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jan 20, 2009)

Wesley said:


> She's underhanded, not slutty.



The words are interchangeable. Was also going to make a racist comparison but this board picks up political correctness what it lacks in a sense of humor.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 20, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> The words are interchangeable. Was also going to make a racist comparison but this board picks up political correctness what it lacks in a sense of humor.



Well, you also have to understand that she's probably bitter over her boyfriend breaking up with her.  Not that that's an excuse, but maybe she'll learn something from losing all of her hair to Urabe's scissors...


----------



## CoonDawg (Jan 20, 2009)

Wesley said:


> her boyfriend breaking up with her.



I wonder why he did that?

Pure sarcasm by the way.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 20, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> I wonder why he did that?
> 
> Pure sarcasm by the way.



Mindgames?


----------



## Wesley (Feb 5, 2009)

Holy crap.  That's one awesome culture festival.  All of the girls in awesome, extremely athuentic looking outfits.  That is something that should happen in real life at least one time.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 6, 2009)

I think that shit happens a lot in Japan but sadly not in many other places.


I really hope he doesn't fall for her. Or I hope the the friend stops them.


----------



## hussamb (Feb 6, 2009)

the chapter was slow...i hope more things would happen next one...


----------



## YukiKaze (Feb 6, 2009)

Started reading this manga just know.
It's somewhat weird but it's also cute in a way Chap 4 was funny


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm not totally sure there is a boyfriend, or if he'll ever make an appearance. Most likely she's just the typical whore character.

I don't think she wants hi as a boyfriend, either. She just wants to piss of Urabe for whatever reason. Girls are like that.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 6, 2009)

Smoke said:


> I think that shit happens a lot in Japan but sadly not in many other places.
> 
> 
> I really hope he doesn't fall for her. Or I hope the the friend stops them.



I've seen cosplay and I have to say, it almost never looks authentic.  Nevermind full suits of armor.


----------



## YukiKaze (Feb 7, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> I'm not totally sure there is a boyfriend, or if he'll ever make an appearance. Most likely she's just the typical whore character.
> 
> I don't think she wants hi as a boyfriend, either. She just wants to piss of Urabe for whatever reason. Girls are like that.



Thats what i think, she's trying to piss Urabe off because she "stole" Tsubaki from her (she tried to take him as a new boyfriend after her first boyfriend broke up with her)

She's evil 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And i think Tsubaki will kiss Urabe for the first time, yep


----------



## Wesley (Mar 4, 2009)

Urabe knows how to take control of a situation.  It's also cool how she understands that Tsubaki's feelings are what matter in this case, and not what she wants for herself.  You can only get so far through intimidation and scissor play.  Nevermind lies and deception.

But man, knowing you have two girls standing naked in front of you while you're blind folded.  It's kind of thrilling being able to enjoy such a small thing and being satisified.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay Drool may be weird but for some fucking reason I can't stop reading this manga


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 4, 2009)

Just read chapter 32. Noosebleed galore indeed   . Still, seems like Urabe has the situation firmly in her hand. And I'm not expecting anything special to happen for what's-her-name-again... Probably she'll run off crying in the next chapter  .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, Urabe isn't pulling any punches. She sure went all out this chapter . 

I doubt even a naked Hayakawa will be able to elicit such a response...but I guess, we'll just have to wait till the next chapter to see how it all plays out


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 4, 2009)

Well it DOES depend on the feelings of Hayakawa.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 4, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised, but I really hope he doesn't vomit.


----------



## YukiKaze (Mar 4, 2009)

Chapter was good, but her costume was pure fail 
She should have come with the Knights Armor like in the Cover


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 4, 2009)

fuck yes! ...

also lol... she said she took the s¿fastest route and made the costume out of cardboard... you^ expecting something better is just ...

anyway... this time I'll hold back from making any conjectures and just wait to see his reaction...


----------



## Unbelievable (Mar 7, 2009)

Short chapter was short.  Disappointing, considering it's monthly.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Mar 7, 2009)

read the first few pages and actually seems like a refreshing new topic that doesn't seem to be explored much in manga, probably read the rest... right now!

edit:

apparently the characters in this are 17 years old?! the authors art isn't very convincing of this... i thought they were 12 or 13


----------



## Wesley (Apr 15, 2009)

See?  She wasn't a bad person.  She was lonely from being a repeat rebound.

And it was totally worth it, even though it was kind of an accident.

Still not as good as the lighting incident though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2009)

The double slap was well worth it if he still had that smile on his face 

Although it was kinda predictable that she'd still have feelings for her old boyfriend.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 15, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> The double slap was well worth it if he still had that smile on his face



I don't know which I would have been more impressed with; him not taking the blindfold off or *taking the blindfold off*.  Obviously it's one of those situations where the gains way way outweigh the risks.  The mere act of removing the blindfold in that situation is a reward in of itself, by affirming a man's right to live as he pleases!  Anything afterwards is just a bonus.

On the other hand, you can say "I resisted temptation and upheld the my girlfriend's trust", confident and glad that you did the right thing.



> Although it was kinda predictable that she'd still have feelings for her old boyfriend.



What would have been unpredictable?  That she turned out to be an alien vampire goddess with aspirations of Idoldom _and murder_?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 15, 2009)

best chapter is BEST...

also.. he didn't take it off...

It fell due to realistic physics ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I don't know which I would have been more impressed with; him not taking the blindfold off or *taking the blindfold off*.  Obviously it's one of those situations where the gains way way outweigh the risks.  The mere act of removing the blindfold in that situation is a reward in of itself, by affirming a man's right to live as he pleases!  Anything afterwards is just a bonus.
> 
> On the other hand, you can say "I resisted temptation and upheld the my girlfriend's trust", confident and glad that you did the right thing.


Neither happened, since the blindfold actually fell off itself. Blame the person who did a poor job of actually putting it on...


----------



## Wesley (Apr 15, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Neither happened, since the blindfold actually fell off itself. Blame the person who did a poor job of actually putting it on...



I know, I was speaking hypothetically.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 15, 2009)

I woulda dodged.  But then the girls would be mad, so he probably took the right (in)action.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 17, 2009)

dodge?...

how?... If it was me I´d be too busy burning the image in my retinas...


----------



## Wesley (May 13, 2009)

A happy ending.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2009)

Why would you mention seeing her naked after just getting double slapped like that xDD
While, it was the type of ending I preferred, that ending felt so predictable,


----------



## Wesley (May 13, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Why would you mention seeing her naked after just getting double slapped like that xDD



To make sure you weren't dreaming.  



> While, it was the type of ending I preferred, that ending felt so predictable,



Nothing to complain about.  Everyone's getting their daily dose of drool.  Everyone wins.


----------



## Majeh (May 13, 2009)

I think sometimes idk if i would let here taste my drool cause it would get me into a lot of trouble.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 13, 2009)

Wesley said:


> To make sure you weren't dreaming.



THIS ...

Happy endings are happy...

and pantsu-less ...


----------



## olehoncho (Jun 23, 2009)

It's strange, I find myself producing more saliva when I read this manga.
Probably psychosomatic.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 11, 2009)

she's finally getting hot for him....I'm tired of this drool shit, do it the natural way by exchanging saliva mouth to mouth


----------



## Lord Jure (Jul 11, 2009)

Love the latest chapter. Tsubaki and Urabe are so cute together. Yeah, sounds gay, but I just can't help myself.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm waiting for them to just say screw it and  proceed to make out.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow, this manga is really weird. Drool? lol.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 11, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> Wow, this manga is really weird. Drool? lol.



lol, that's what almost kept me from reading this manga in the first place, I was like drool?  wtf is this shit.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 24, 2009)

Taking one on the chin for the sake of your perverted girlfriend's wishes.  Tsubaki's a class act, all the way!


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Aug 31, 2009)

Ooh, new chapter out! Heh, what a turn of events! Poor Tsubaki, never  occured to him that it might NOT be Urabe!


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey, famous girl that looks like my GF.  Wait, why are you even here if not just to fuck with Urabe?  Sigh, bitches in this manga are petty as all hell.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 31, 2009)

I think it'll be different this time.  Tsubaki won't have anything to do it, aside from a ring side seat to an epic cat fight.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 31, 2009)

The trap is laid.  After hearing about the drool, the idol is intrigued.  Basic basic tactics taught by Keima aka God of Capturing Spirits.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 31, 2009)

Nah, she was thoroughly grossed out.  She won't care one wit about Tsubaki or drool.  She just has her rival.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 31, 2009)

for a moment it looked like a battle manga .


----------



## Corran (Sep 1, 2009)

I have just finished all 37 chapters.

I want more.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2009)

And the idol now jumps into the fray


----------



## Wesley (Sep 13, 2009)

Something nice today.


----------



## Corran (Sep 13, 2009)

Chap 36.5 For the lazy 

 she is an old man :ho

On a seperate note, thanks to this manga I now notice when my drool is sweet


----------



## Corran (Oct 1, 2009)

Chapter 38 One Manga


----------



## Smoke (Oct 2, 2009)

You got to admit, that is pretty awesome boob shot when she lifts Urabe's shirt.


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, the new chapter was tits.

Everyone should have to give me a dollar for that pun.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 2, 2009)

LOL poor Momoka she's the inferior version .

But...I love cocky plain chest bitches like her


----------



## Wesley (Oct 2, 2009)

She took Urabe down with one blow.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 1, 2009)

This will might make a good anime someday.


----------



## Corran (Nov 1, 2009)

Chapter 39 Scan


----------



## Smoke (Dec 2, 2009)

ch 40 is out


AND FUCKING HOT!!!

If it wasn't 1am and I wasn't dead tired, I would have fapped to Urabe.


Eh what the hell


----------



## Corran (Dec 2, 2009)

Link for chapter 40 for these that need it.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 5, 2009)

These chapters don't come out fast enough.


----------



## Corran (Jan 17, 2010)

Chapter 41 One Manga


----------



## Corran (Feb 1, 2010)

Chapter 42 scan

No one interested anymore?


----------



## son_michael (Feb 1, 2010)

Corran said:


> Chapter 42 scan
> 
> No one interested anymore?



I am, I think the series is just starting to get good. Most people can find the links easily themselves so don't feel bad if people don't respond to your update post's


----------



## Smoke (Feb 1, 2010)

So he has the bond with both of them now.


We now what this means






*Spoiler*: __ 



3some time


----------



## Corran (Mar 10, 2010)

Chapter 43 Scan 

Interesting view....


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 11, 2010)

Smoke said:


> So he has the bond with both of them now.
> 
> 
> We now what this means
> ...



That's THE way to go!


----------



## Jugger (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice chapter looks like tha bond thing wit that idol was clifhanger that didn?t come true


----------



## son_michael (Mar 11, 2010)

looks like the idol is desperate for love, I bet she will become mikoto's rival for our shounen hero


----------



## Corran (Apr 3, 2010)

Chapter 44 on One Manga.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 3, 2010)

I've been waiting for this 

edit: lol eventhough she wanted to be a regular girl she can't resist the tempation XD


----------



## son_michael (Apr 3, 2010)

I wanna know why all these anime girls that are idols want to be regular girls? Doesn't make sense....your not forced into it, you made the choice so be happy with it.


----------



## Corran (May 8, 2010)

Chapter 45 One Manga

He has to be one of the stupidest guys ever


----------



## Drew8898 (May 9, 2010)

I really haven't been feeling this latest plot arc.  As much as I complain about needless drama to pan out a series, this plot arc has been painfully absent of... drama.

I get that there's conflict between the two girls, yea.  However, it feels like it's missing the only real drama that would matter, Tsubaki dealing with the fact that the fake Urabe is a fake.  They're building up to the big reveal for him, yea, but I just haven't been feeling these chapters lately.  It's like they've been lacking real substance.


----------



## Merellis (May 9, 2010)

I've actually been rather amused by this arc, and more by Tsubaki. I don't blame him for not thinking this is a fake, cause based on the odds of an idol trading places with your girlfriend and the odds of her just acting differently, the latter seems more plausible.

Also like that he's a possessive bastard too. Poor audience member, you picked the wrong girl. 

Poor Tsubaki just seems so confused now.

Ah, glad I started this series.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 5, 2010)

I would definiently like to see the Idol-arc animated one day.  It's been very entertaining.


----------



## Corran (Jul 5, 2010)

Chapter 46 scan

Wesley I'm gonna disagree. I can't wait for this idol arc to come to an end. Feels like its been going on too long for me.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 5, 2010)

Corran said:


> Chapter 46 scan
> 
> Wesley I'm gonna disagree. I can't wait for this idol arc to come to an end. Feels like its been going on too long for me.



If it were animated, I think you'd change your mind.


----------



## Corran (Jul 5, 2010)

If the story and characters are the same I don't think I will


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2010)

Scan for  is now out.


----------



## Corran (Aug 3, 2010)

Finally, no more pretending!


----------



## Merellis (Aug 3, 2010)

I can't download it.

No.

NO!

NOOOOO!

Edit: Read it online. Yes! Finally we get back to the two of them! :33


----------



## hussamb (Aug 3, 2010)

^^ where did u read it? PM me if u dont want to say the website


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Aug 3, 2010)

Merellis said:


> I can't download it.
> 
> No.
> 
> ...



I had the same problem. I just went to crazies to DL/read it though


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2010)

And I here I thought he needed direct contact with her drool in order to feel the effects


----------



## richmass (Aug 3, 2010)

Richard is scared..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm honestly looking forward to this arc concluding


----------



## Merellis (Aug 3, 2010)

Me too. It was amusing at first, and you can't help but feel bad for Tsubaki as he has no clue what the hell is going on, but it is dragging on and I think we all want that awkward love to keep going on.

Heh, who here thinks he's gonna figure it out, or who here thinks it's gonna be told to him?

I wonder, will Urabe ever see him being THAT possessive?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2010)

Scan for  is now out.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Sep 4, 2010)

And so the Idol Arc finailly concludes. About time, it was dragging out  .

A good conclusion though. Looks like Tsubaki understands what happened, at the very least, despire again having an unwanted meeting with Imai's shoe  . And lol at Urabe being possessive about Tsubaki, "No way you're going to kiss him before I do!"


----------



## Merellis (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice to see they're both damn possesive.

Still waiting on Urabe seeing Tsubaki being violently possesive. 

Also enjoyed the fact that Tsubaki figured it out in the end, and that Urabe is just making comments leaning both ways.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2010)

A pretty decent ending to this arc. At least Tsubaki realized that Urabe and Momoka switched places. I thought that kicked to the head would have caused a plot induced short term amnesia xDD

The day those two kiss is the day the manga comes to an end.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2010)

Scan for  is now out.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 11, 2010)

And so, a new fetish was created!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2010)

Alright, that was one of the weirder chapters to date. I didn't even realize you could eat bacon raw. 

Eating bacon raw while having cat ears on...Only this series can make it look so hot.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 12, 2010)

Frankly, the idea of eating bacon raw just grosses me out.


----------



## Blackmasta (Oct 12, 2010)

From what I understand, bacon is cured and smoked in a smokehouse before it's sold, so technically I guess it's not raw...Still gross though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm a fan of having my meat cooked well done, so eating anything that remotely looks raw is a bit weird. Even though it is smoked beforehand, eating bacon straight out of the package seems a bit gross.


----------



## Survivor19 (Oct 12, 2010)

> Even though it is smoked beforehand


So, it's not even really raw?
How weak...


----------



## Merellis (Oct 12, 2010)

Well unless you want Urabe getting sick this time.

Glad it isn't raw.

Though Tsubaki taking care of his sick girlfriend sounds like a good moment. :33

... Anyone else feel like Tsubaki was a jealous lover when he was asking Ueno about the cat-ears?


----------



## hussamb (Oct 12, 2010)

i am not a fan of how things is going... i hate the cat ears thing and i hate eating bacon!!!


----------



## Survivor19 (Oct 13, 2010)

> Though Tsubaki taking care of his sick girlfriend sounds like a good moment


But of course!
He could visit her home... when her parents are away... make her dinner... bring it to her into bed... feed her from spoon...
the possibilites, possibilities...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2010)

Scantlation for ch.50 is out now.


----------



## Merellis (Nov 9, 2010)

OM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Smoke (Nov 10, 2010)

How is Urabe that hot


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2010)

One dangerous neko if I ever saw one...


----------



## Survivor19 (Nov 10, 2010)

...
Tsubaki's nose seems to be getting stronger. Were he like before, he'd have bled himself dry...


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Nov 10, 2010)

... Only one thing to say about this chapter: Nya!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2011)

out.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 6, 2011)

Well that was a fun 12 seconds.


----------



## Survivor19 (Jan 7, 2011)

I wonder, how will the manga go once it runs outta gags?..


----------



## Smoke (Jan 7, 2011)

Well there's still a ton of shit that we don't know about Urabe, hence the name "*Mysterious* Girlfriend X"


We might delve into her mysteriousness.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2011)

Double Release.

 have been released.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd be pissed if I was Tsubaki.


Letting a cat get farther than he's ever gotten


----------



## lovelycessa (Jan 10, 2011)

sorry but it seems to me, very uninteresting


----------



## son_michael (Jan 10, 2011)

If I was Tsubaki I would just kiss her by surprise, they can still have their bond of drool but she is denying him his right as a b/f, the privilege to kiss his woman. 

well I would probably seriously discuss how much I want to kiss her first but if she still refused then eventually id surprise kiss her, if she wants to end it after that then fine but at least I got my damn kiss.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2011)

It was obvious Suwano had an ulterior motive for inviting Akira. Kind of predictable but at least he got to see Urabe's gentle expression.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 9, 2011)

I can't read a manga where somebody eats someone else's drool and likes it.


----------



## Merellis (Mar 9, 2011)

Heh, cute chapter. :33

Amused that she forgot the scissors today, but damn Tsubaki is mean to her when she's vulnerable, though, she seems to constantly tease him so it works out fine for me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2011)

In terms of fetishes for this series, I've seen weirder but this one ranks up there. Well, at least he knows she wears wool panties when it's cold


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 9, 2011)

Latest chapter is more gross that usual, tasting a sick person saliva that gone to far.


----------



## zapman (Mar 9, 2011)

haha just read this manga, its really well how do you put it sweet and lighthearted and being a little weird at the same time.
i liked it, how often is this normally released?


----------



## Random Member (Mar 10, 2011)

^Monthly.

**


----------



## Borsalino (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay....I like this series and I don't mind the weird stuff but this chapter was the last straw. Ueno is a little fuckin' prevert.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2011)

No wonder he got home all warm and safe. Naked apron will light the fire of nearly all hot blooded males


----------



## zapman (Mar 28, 2011)

haha good chapter, wish this was released more often


----------



## Smoke (Mar 28, 2011)

So hot. Got to see Urabe's naked backside



edit:


Btw guys, do you remember Tsubaki's dreams in the beginning? He was dancing with Urabe in this weird world. I always thought that weird world would somehow play a role in this manga, but it hasn't been brought up since.



Also, there was "the voice" that told her he would be her first sex partner. Hasn't come up again either.


----------



## zapman (Mar 28, 2011)

Smoke said:


> So hot. Got to see Urabe's naked backside
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh yea totally forgot about those, will be interesting to see if that dream world will play some part again.


----------



## Survivor19 (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice chapter. Although it is a little repetitive and slow, this manga is one of the most appealing among ones i read now. Much more than "maid-sama" for example.


----------



## Merellis (Mar 28, 2011)

I would love to see it again, but I always assumed the Dreams were about his unvoiced desires towards Urabe in the beginning, now he's making his moves, voicing his desires far more easily, and both are growing closer. Maybe he doesn't need the dreams, hell, from this chapter he doesn't need the drool to get closer to her, that one marriage comment and you see her face light up! :33


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 29, 2011)

Smoke said:


> So hot. Got to see Urabe's naked backside
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm pretty sure the mangaka just got away from his original premise. The story simply became more character driven/focused on their relationship and the actual explanation about a few things(like the drool) were ignored. Urabe is also a lot less weird then she was in the beginning. When the story first began I was 100% sure she was an alien.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 29, 2011)

Yea, this manga has driven away from the "mysterious" part of "mysteriousxgirlfriend" and more towards the "girlfriend" part. No complaints tho I wouldn't mind if some of it came back.


----------



## Survivor19 (May 8, 2011)

> When the story first began I was 100% sure she was an alien.


It is good that there is a manga that should satisfy all of our "alien girlfriend" needs, comrade - "Arakawa".)

That girl is such a tease...


----------



## zapman (May 8, 2011)

hmm her rejecting him all the time, even hugging her is getting a little old

what is the deal with her parents?

seems like she really lives alone


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2011)

Urabe can be quite cruel at times...in a teasing kind of way. Even the simple joy of keeping the one cherry blossom petal was gone with the wind


----------



## Canute87 (May 8, 2011)

Urabe plays around too damn much. I hope some new girl comes to make urabe cut this shit out over fear of loss of her boyfriend.


----------



## Smoke (May 9, 2011)

What a bitch!!



But I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh Tsubaki, you're still so young. Wanting to put your finger in her mouth again, someday.


Your next thought should have been, "next time I want something else of mine, in her mouth"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2011)

Wait...so it's your finger that you want to place once more in Urabe's mouth? Really? sure there isn't anything else?


----------



## zapman (Jun 5, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wait...so it's your finger that you want to place once more in Urabe's mouth? Really? sure there isn't anything else?



haha 

its about time another arc started


----------



## Survivor19 (Jun 6, 2011)

I like where things are going.
here is to their relationship stopping being secret


----------



## Goom (Jun 6, 2011)

This manga is so frustrating


----------



## son_michael (Jun 7, 2011)

ha ha they are never going to kiss. The manga will end by Urabe getting pregnant from drinking his drool


----------



## Destin (Jul 25, 2011)

Not the tktranslate group, but another one for now.

Chapter 57


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2011)

Didn't think he would be a bit of a siscon. That would be awkward if Urabe kept wearing his sisters uniform.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 28, 2011)

Ha. I don't feel one bit sorry for Urabe. Let her sink for all i care.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 28, 2011)

Not really feeling for her either. I just hope some actual progression in the relationship is born from this.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh god, his sister is so hot.



Gonna be honest too. 

The page of him kissing his sister, is the hottest thing so far in this manga. Next to the scene where Urabe wrote "I love Tsubaki" on her naked body.


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 6, 2011)

chapter 58, I hope things will move on because honnestly, it's getting tiering, Urabe doesn't allow shit and he just accepts it. 

BTW, shady? What that kid was doing is just plain illegal and he could get jailtime for that, I'm amazed that nobody has said anything about that, and besides illegal it's just weird and sad. Japan and it's weird standards.


----------



## Destin (Aug 26, 2011)

Chapter 59 is out.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 27, 2011)

GREAT. FUCKING. CHAPTER!!!




Finally made some progress.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 27, 2011)

shell be cold as a fish to him in the next chapter.....we all know this is true.


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 27, 2011)

^ I'm thinking the same thing, finally some progress but like in most shows like this, this development won't do a lot to the overall "status" of their relationship and will most likely be forgotten or be just some memory of one thing that happened in a distant past.

And well, let's be honest, if it took this long for her to finally get closer to his lips, God knows how long it'll take for them to actually kiss or by God again, have sex. 
I shouldn't even be thinking about that last thing, by the time the manga gets to that and then ends I'll be an old man 

Fuck, Shoujo, goes faster than this shit (Kaichou wa maid-sama anyone ?)


----------



## son_michael (Aug 27, 2011)

reaperunique said:


> ^ I'm thinking the same thing, finally some progress but like in most shows like this, this development won't do a lot to the overall "status" of their relationship and will most likely be forgotten or be just some memory of one thing that happened in a distant past.
> 
> And well, let's be honest, if it took this long for her to finally get closer to his lips, God knows how long it'll take for them to actually kiss or by God again, have sex.
> I shouldn't even be thinking about that last thing, by the time the manga gets to that and then ends I'll be an old man
> ...




I love Kaichou wa maid sama! I even tried making a thread about it in the library but to no avail seems like nobody cares about it


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 27, 2011)

I care  I even reacted the moment I saw the thread :33


----------



## Smoke (Sep 28, 2011)

Well that was cute.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm tired of cute. 

Been wanting something a lil more than that for a while.


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah, I'm getting tired of this shit as well, do something more already


----------



## hussamb (Sep 28, 2011)

for me this is a lame chapter.. how old are they now BTW?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 26, 2011)

Dude's clothes are getting more play than he does.

They won't progress to touching each other until 2015, I suppose.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2011)

Tsubaki scored some points while coming over and taking care of Urabe and his shirt gets rewarded. 

Yeah, that seems to be the norm.


----------



## zapman (Nov 29, 2011)

lol... looks like this arc will be interesting.


----------



## reaperunique (Nov 29, 2011)

Yow dawg I hear you like drool, so we put drool in your drool in a movie about drool in a manga about drool


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2011)

How convenient. They're making a film with a storyline identical to that of the series, with the exception of the main heroine. Even Tusbaki's best friend role is exactly the same  

The synopsis sure doesn't sound too original


----------



## Sayaka Knight (Jan 22, 2012)

It was a decent chapter. Can't wait to see how the movie plays out. Also the Mysterious Girlfriend X anime had been confirmed! Can't wait for this either( especially the panty scissors scenes)!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2012)

The last page had me wondering just what will happen in the movie. It seemed like quite the disaster befell the school. 

And of course she wouldn't kiss Tsubaki. The series is as good as done if they ever kissed.


----------



## Sayaka Knight (Jan 22, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> The last page had me wondering just what will happen in the movie. It seemed like quite the disaster befell the school.
> 
> And of course she wouldn't kiss Tsubaki. The series is as good as done if they ever kissed.



Maybe the aftermath to the movie is like the world that Tsubaki dreamed about in the beginning of the manga.

Yep it'll truly be the end if that happened.


----------



## hussamb (Jan 23, 2012)

anime... hell yeah


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I get the impression the relationship is pretty slow because of her and her general rigidness in not wanting to kiss yet or do something lovey-dovey despite them in in a  relationship in more than a year.

I see this movie as a way they may take a 'break' when Tsubaki breaks Urabes trusts in some way. I think breaking the routine and sharing drool whenever they want will be the real next step.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2012)

Interesting...I always wondered what would have happened if Urabe's drool lost its typical flavor. She certainly isn't letting on that she could be jealous in any way, but it can't be that simple.


----------



## reaperunique (May 4, 2012)

Finally, something interesting is about to happen. I really hope that it's him losing interest, but I doubt it's that.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 4, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> Finally, something interesting is about to happen. *I really hope that it's him losing interest, but I doubt it's that.*



New girls drool is more exciting. 

Smells of a future love-triangle scenario.


----------



## Kirath (May 22, 2012)

Wow, how does Tsubaki put up with this? How can you even call this a relationship? Urabe has serious issues... I read the manga up to chapter 62 because I hoped that she'd eventually warm up, but it looks like I wasted my time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2012)

Reality and fiction colliding at break neck speed!!!

And what a cliff hanger...


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 6, 2012)

and the interesting arc continues  

Gotta say Suwano is a nice girl, too bad for Urabe but come on...  (smiley intended).
I can't wait for Urabe to find out and finally show some emotion.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 6, 2012)

Kiss already!!!


----------



## zapman (Dec 6, 2012)

yea man, something needs to happen. this manga has been boring for a long time now


----------



## rajin (Jan 23, 2013)

*74 RAW
distance *


----------



## Smoke (Oct 31, 2013)

Kiss already.


The wait is worse than Hajime no Ippo. Over 1000 chaps and he still hasn't gotten that Kumi ass.


----------



## rajin (Nov 21, 2013)

*Mysterious Girlfriend X 83 Raw*

*happen*


----------



## rajin (Dec 20, 2013)

*Mysterious Girlfriend X 84 Raw*

*Ch.254*


----------



## rajin (Mar 4, 2014)

*Chapter.9
*


----------



## son_michael (Mar 4, 2014)

Well there's definitely been progress with the relationship...seems like she's preparing to kiss him in the future. 

and now the sister knows so...definitely some plot progression.


----------



## hussamb (Apr 28, 2014)

this manga need to be ended


----------



## son_michael (Apr 28, 2014)

hussamb said:


> this manga need to be ended



They have to kiss first.


----------



## hussamb (Apr 29, 2014)

son_michael said:


> They have to kiss first.



maybe after 100 chapter of not moving plot ...


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 25, 2014)

89 is already up and translated on crunchyroll, why bother reading raws? 0_ O The latest chapter is free to read on CR's website.




Direct link:


----------



## rajin (Jul 25, 2014)

*Mysterious Girlfriend X 90 Raw*

*Chapter 65.2 is up*


----------



## rajin (Aug 26, 2014)

*Mysterious Girlfriend X 91 Raw* *He countered/negated it here*


----------

